# D&D style rp



## charlesgray (Apr 2, 2018)

So I tried setting this up before but got super busy with school, but I’m ready now. It is through discord I have a bot for rolling dice used to roll for attacks and the like. I’m looking for 3 or 4 people to make up the party and would like for people to make a character sheet like would be used in regular D&D just to have some solid numbers, weapons and abilities. I am also cool with adding abilities that your OC would have within reason.

The campaign is each member of the party accepts a job from the royal magic academy to look for a wizard that went missing 50 years ago but who rumors have surfaced of his reappearance.

There is more backstory and lore and such but I would be typing for a while and will give more to people interested. Which you can comment or message me if you are.


----------



## pupsicle-c (Apr 4, 2018)

That sounds super cool! I haven't played DnD in quite a while, but I'd totally be down for joining! ^^


----------



## charlesgray (Apr 4, 2018)

pupsicle-c said:


> That sounds super cool! I haven't played DnD in quite a while, but I'd totally be down for joining! ^^


Awesome, hopefully a few more people will join in then we can get started. Do you have a character sheet?


----------



## pupsicle-c (Apr 4, 2018)

Only for an old character I used, but I can whip-up a new one, no problem! Do you have any preferred character-types that we play (humanoid, anthro, fantasy, etc.) or rules?


----------



## charlesgray (Apr 4, 2018)

pupsicle-c said:


> Only for an old character I used, but I can whip-up a new one, no problem! Do you have any preferred character-types that we play (humanoid, anthro, fantasy, etc.) or rules?


Your choice I’m ok with any character types that that are medium size and basically with regards to rules I’d like this to start at level 1 with leveling up hopefully be like normal D&D but I would allow for creating own spells and abilities and work out how strong they are in game so it’s not broke


----------



## pupsicle-c (Apr 4, 2018)

Awesome, I'll start work on them soon!


----------



## Blue_Jay (Apr 4, 2018)

Is there any particular ruleset you're going to be going with? BasicD20 comes to mind, from your description.
The reason I ask is because I'd be interested in participating so long as there are actual rules in place, that are reasonable or at the very least not terribly unbalanced.


----------



## charlesgray (Apr 4, 2018)

Blue_Jay said:


> Is there any particular ruleset you're going to be going with? BasicD20 comes to mind, from your description.
> The reason I ask is because I'd be interested in participating so long as there are actual rules in place, that are reasonable or at the very least not terribly unbalanced.


Yeah it’s basically going to be standard d&d rules with regards to rolling for things like most will be a d20. I hope to make everything balanced and if anyone feels like it is unbalanced to talk about it and fix the problem.


----------

